# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى  لنرحب بعودة الاخ hessin gsm  وترقية الاخ yassin55 والاخ xmaroc

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ____________________________________________________ بعد  غياب  دام فترة طويلة بسبب ضيق الوقت لديه اليوم يعود الاخ *hessin gsm* لاسرته الثانية 
 اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول ونحب ان رحب به كثيرا اهلا بعودتك اخي حسين نورت منتداك    *
_________________________________________ كما نحب ان نهنئ الاخ* *yassin55** بالرتبة الجديدة ونتمنى له التوفيق
ورمضان كريم وكل عام وانت بالف خير  *   *__________________________________________* *كما نحب ايظا ان نهنئ الاخ* *xmaroc* *بالرتبة الجديدة ونتمنى له التوفيق*   *ورمضان كريم وكل عام وانت بالف خير     ___________________________________________ * *  بالتوفيق  للجميع ان شاء الله*

----------


## hamza06

اهلا بعودتك
والف مبروك على الترقية

----------


## salinas

اهلا بعودتك  والف مبروك على الترقية

----------


## ameerl

*عودا حميدا اخي حسن
والف مبروك الترقيات 
للاخوان yassin55 و xmaroc*

----------


## hassan riach

اهلا بعودتك
والف مبروك على الترقية

----------


## امير الصمت

السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله  وبركته كيفكم اخواني انشاء الله بخير وعافية
رمضانكم مبارك سعيد وكل عام وانتم بالف خير . 
الحمد لله لقد عدت اليكم مرة اخرى  وعدت بشوق كبيير للموقع وولاعضاء الطيبيبن 
احباتى الرائعين شكرا  لكم على الترحيب بى وخاصة الاخ فنان. 
والف مبروك الترقيات الجديده *
للاخوان* *yassin55 و**xmaroc* ومنها الى الاعلى ان شاء الله

----------


## yassin55

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  ____________________________________________________ بعد  غياب  دام فترة طويلة بسبب ضيق الوقت لديه اليوم يعود الاخ *hessin gsm* لاسرته الثانية    اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول ونحب ان رحب به كثيرا اهلا بعودتك اخي حسين نورت منتداك

  مرحبيتن اخ *hessin gsm*  ياهلا والله ومسهلا وسعدنا بشوفتك   معنا   تقبل ترحيبي فيك وكل أمل بتواصلك بمشاركتك ذات الفائدة   واتمنى حضورك المستمر لنحظى بكل ماهو جديد ومفيد  ____________________________________________________   بكل ركن من اركان المنتدى ....  نجد منه همسه رائعه ..ولوحة مزخرفه ..ورسمه ملونه ..  مهما سطرت ونسجت الحروف من جمل ومن تعبير  
نبآرك لمشرفنا    * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * ____________________________________________________ *فتشت حروفي.قواميسي. فلم أجد ما يليق بمستواكم 
لكل عضو 
أقف إجلالاً لشخصكم 
في هذا المنتدى 
قلبٌ كبير ضمنا جميعاً.. استعمرنا جميعاً 
فكنا كـ قلبٍ واحد.. أخوة واحدة.. ونبض واحد 
لكم كل حبى واحترامى
دمتم بود*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

مرحب بعودتك حسين والف مبروك *xmaroc وتهانينا* *yassin55*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*اهلا وسهلا ومرحبا*

----------


## محمد السيد

نورتم ياشباب ومبروك الترقيه

----------


## محمد الطيب

تستاهل اترقية اخي

----------


## ighdriss

اهلا بعودتك
والف مبروك على الترقية

----------

